# Hello, guys. Does anyone buy and use 8dio Studio quartet series?



## RMH (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello, guys.
Does anyone buy and use 8dio Studio quartet series?

I'm going to buy and use Csss soon.

There are some conflicting opinions about 8dio in many ways.

8dio currently has the Century strings & brass.
These instruments are that impressed me the best in 8dio.
(Including Requiem)

I'm curious about the new solo instrument.

It's a pity that the vibrato is out of control, but it's in my interest.


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 23, 2021)

Why not bump this thread. Surely there are a few owners out there by now.
How are the ones that have been released so far?


----------



## RMH (Jan 25, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Why not bump this thread. Surely there are a few owners out there by now.
> How are the ones that have been released so far?


Thank you.
Currently, solo instruments have csss. It's not a real solo, it's a first-chair.
I'm curious because I'm interested in 8dio products, but I don't have a lot of YouTube videos, so it's hard to get information.


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 25, 2021)

I really like them. Eagerly awaiting the bass to come out.


----------



## RMH (Jan 25, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> I really like them. Eagerly awaiting the bass to come out.


Is it okay if vibrato can't control it freely?


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 25, 2021)

RMH said:


> Is it okay if vibrato can't control it freely?


The vibrato is baked in, yes, but I hardly think about it. There are a few different vibrato styles, at least for longs, which suit my needs.


----------



## mixedmoods (Jan 25, 2021)

RMH said:


> Is it okay if vibrato can't control it freely?


I am really happy that the vibrato is actually played live and not fake as this adds lots of realism. In general this series has a very intimate, dry and raw character. The overall sound is far from clean and "high end" compared to other solo string libraries. But I think thats a good thing – but it depends on the sound you want to achieve. What I like the most about them is the variety of arks and their consistency throughout the players so it can actually played as an ensemble somehow. Something which is not possible with many other solo string libraries.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 25, 2021)

As you can use the $100 voucher to get 2 of them for only $50 each I would also be keen to see any other thoughts people might have


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 26, 2021)

I have the violin, which has a tone that I really like. I bought the Joshua Bell Violin Essentials from the BF sale as well, and I actually prefer the 8dio one so far.

But I'm considering the viola and cello from this sale as well, and I'm also interested in hearing if someone has experience with them. They didn't seem to have so much talk around them than the violin when it came out.


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 26, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> They didn't seem to have so much talk around them than the violin when it came out.


Yeah, I tried to find a videos about the cello and I found exactly one where someone had used it in a track. It feels like no one who makes videos has it.


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 26, 2021)

Tremendouz said:


> Yeah, I tried to find a videos about the cello and I found exactly one where someone had used it in a track. It feels like no one who makes videos has it.


Yep. I think even 8dio themselves have only one video about the cello. Their demos are usually rather dressed, so I'd definitely like to hear it in a bit more intimate setting.


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 26, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> Yep. I think even 8dio themselves have only one video about the cello. Their demos are usually rather dressed, so I'd definitely like to hear it in a bit more intimate setting.


Yeah that's what I don't like about the demos. Yes, the music is great but I'm here for the instrument. And there's maybe half a minute of actual legato playing in the only demo video and the rest is shorts or polyphonic arcs


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

I want to hear more real reviews!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

@Cory Pelizzari No 8dio policy still valid?
@Simeon ^ 
@Dirk Ehlert 
@Waywyn 
@ChrisSiuMusic 

There is a demand for undressed reviews


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @Cory Pelizzari No 8dio policy still valid?
> @Simeon ^
> @Dirk Ehlert
> @Waywyn
> ...


After buying Intimate Studio Strings this month on a whim, I'm never touching their instruments again (again). Those strings hurt my ears and I'm down $300 that I could have spent on doughnuts. There's a reason there aren't many undressed examples of their instruments...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 26, 2021)

Oof. I've never used any 8Dio stuff (as I'm covered already), so unless they offer it to me, I likely won't be taking a look.


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> After buying Intimate Studio Strings this month on a whim, I'm never touching their instruments again (again). Those strings hurt my ears and I'm down $300 that I could have spent on doughnuts. There's a reason there aren't many undressed examples of their instruments...


Not all instruments are like that. Intimate strings are definitely tricky to handle. Perhaps 8dio's product is a bit difficult. 

Not all instruments are like that. Intimate strings are definitely tricky to handle. Maybe 8dio's product is a bit difficult. But there's a good chance. You have to be able to handle various mixing and plug-ins. I'm also studying the instrument.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

I quite like 8dio. So your mileage may vary haha. Fair enough @Cory Pelizzari and @ChrisSiuMusic - thanks for the quick reply chaps! ❤️


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> After buying Intimate Studio Strings this month on a whim, I'm never touching their instruments again (again). Those strings hurt my ears and I'm down $300 that I could have spent on doughnuts. There's a reason there aren't many undressed examples of their instruments...


That's unfortunate to hear. I think they really hit the mark with the Deep Solo series.


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

I use 8dio product.

century strings 2.0


century strings 1.0


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Look, this whole “8dio demos are always way dressed” has become a bit of a meme as well. 

A) there are literally tons of walkthroughs by Troels where he just plays a simple Kontakt patch, no outboard fx, nothing

B) their demos sound good. They are done with the actual sampled instruments. So if Troels can do that, anyone with the same amount of skill and talent can replicate. It’s not like they secretly hire real players to record demos

C) what other sample manufacturers do demos that are not dressed / arranged? Are 8dio demos really all that more dressed? Or could it be that there is some weird echo chamber effect going on.

It seems it has reached some sort of Pavlov effect. If someone mentions 8dio, you can bet the “demo situation” will be brought up sooner rather than later. Apparently 8dio are a less revered maker of samples or something. Maybe there are good reasons for it. I get why Intimate Studio Strings sort of gets a bad rep (hint: the shorts). But they really have a lot of excellent instruments on offer, that are totally playable.

And no, I’m not fanboying hehe. I only fanboy about their 1985 Passionate Piano, we all know that 

My 2 cents. Proceed / Ignore.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Look, this whole “8dio demos are always way dressed” has become a bit of a meme as well.
> 
> A) there are literally tons of walkthroughs by Troels where he just plays a simple Kontakt patch, no outboard fx, nothing
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be too sure about Troels not having the outboard effects on. The libraries often sound different hearing them in his videos as opposed to playing the library. He loves his reverb and going by the Intimate Studio Strings video it sounds like there was some high roll off at least, because when I played them dry they sounded like sandpaper.

The only Pavlov response I get from Troels is my physical cringing whenever he says the words "true", "ultra" and "deep". Take a shot every time he says one of those words and you'll be on the floor by the end of the video.

My 5 cents. We don't have anything less then 5 cents in Australia.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jan 26, 2021)

8Dio Studio Quartet Series : Deep Solo Violin Test


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> The only Pavlov response I get from Troels is my physical cringing whenever he says the words "true", "ultra" and "deep". Take a shot every time he says one of those words and you'll be on the floor by the end of the video.





IdealSequenceG said:


> 8Dio Studio Quartet Series : Deep Solo Violin Test



The irony...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Wouldn't be too sure about Troels not having the outboard effects on. The libraries often sound different hearing them in his videos as opposed to playing the library. He loves his reverb and going by the Intimate Studio Strings video it sounds like there was some high roll off at least, because when I played them dry they sounded like sandpaper.
> 
> The only Pavlov response I get from Troels is my physical cringing whenever he says the words "true", "ultra" and "deep". Take a shot every time he says one of those words and you'll be on the floor by the end of the video.
> 
> My 5 cents. We don't have anything less then 5 cents in Australia.


Hehe. Of course he uses effects, wasn’t claiming otherwise. But he does turn them off in SOME of his videos. Besides, first thing I do with any and all string samples is put on 7th Heaven. Which you sold me on hahaha.

Not inciting any riots here mate. Those 2 cents are a thing here since the invention of the Euro. Back when we were still sensible people and had dutch guilders, we did have 1 cent (there’s a reason “going Dutch” is a saying) and 5 cents, called a nickel. Way better times.

Now, I say let’s all fire up our personal most loved libraries and make some music. Preferably with tons of outboard fx, which henceforth shall be known as Troeling.

❤️


----------



## Everratic (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> After buying Intimate Studio Strings this month on a whim, I'm never touching their instruments again (again). Those strings hurt my ears and I'm down $300 that I could have spent on doughnuts. There's a reason there aren't many undressed examples of their instruments...


I have a lot of respect for your opinions on sample libraries thanks to your videos, but I think you may have judged this library too quickly. I think of it as an experiment library rather than a polished library. Some things work great and some things clearly do not. I think it's worth playing around with to find its best use cases.


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

IdealSequenceG said:


> 8Dio Studio Quartet Series : Deep Solo Violin Test



Oh, sound is so good!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Just going on record that you mister Cory Pelizzari are one of the best, if not THE best, reviewer I know. So lots of respect thrown atcha.


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

Everratic said:


> I have a lot of respect for your opinions on sample libraries thanks to your videos, but I think you may have judged this library too quickly. I think of it as an experiment library rather than a polished library. Some things work great and some things clearly do not. I think it's worth playing around with to find its best use cases.


I agree with this opinion. I'm sure you'll have to deal with it enough to make the right decision.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Jan 26, 2021)

I have the Intimate Studio Strings, the legato has some kind unpredictable behaviour and is quite hard to control in live playing. I'm not a fan of its portamento, it's a bit "too much" IMO, sounds wired sometimes.
But if you fix your midi, make the notes well overlapped and adjust the velocity to get rid of some wired portamento, it can sound great as SCS. And it has many other useful patches which sit quite well in Pop/Disco style.
The arcs are good with expression/dynamic baked in. I found it makes your mix sound more natural.

I don't think it's that bad as Cory said. It has its own con and pro. Just about a different taste and workflow.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just going on record that you mister Cory Pelizzari are one of the best, if not THE best, reviewer I know. So lots of respect thrown atcha.


Many thanks, much welcome. I honestly get in a rather smarmy and joking mood when 8Dio is mentioned. I'm not against anyone using their libraries really. What's important is the music you make.


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just going on record that you mister Cory Pelizzari are one of the best, if not THE best, reviewer I know. So lots of respect thrown atcha.


Cory said he no longer reviews 8dio's products.


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2021)

I own most of the 8Dio stuff and I can agree that most of their newer libs are fantastic but the ‘Intimate Series’ was definitely a fail. So to judge their other libs on how the ‘Intimate Series’ turned out....you’d be missing out on a lot of good stuff.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

RMH said:


> Cory said he no longer reviews 8dio's products.


Well, he already didn’t, then silently reconsidered, went and bought an 8dio thing he hates, and thus persists in his reluctance to review hahaha. Which is why if you take a close look at my initial request I already expected a no really...

All my hopes are now pointing towards my dear pal @Simeon. Go on @Troels Folmann send the man an NFR already


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I own most of the 8Dio stuff and I can agree that most of their newer libs are fantastic but the ‘Intimate Series’ was definitely a fail. So to judge their other libs on how the ‘Intimate Series’ turned out....you’d be missing out on a lot of good stuff.


A fail? Really? The winds and the brass as well? I love those and the strings have their use cases too for me. Funny...


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

RMH said:


> Cory said he no longer reviews 8dio's products.


And with good reason. I go way back with them and have had some sour experiences with their libraries ($4000 invested in total) but mostly with Tawnia (Troels' wife). Very long story short, I won't review their libraries on principle.

That said, people can buy and play what they want.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I own most of the 8Dio stuff and I can agree that most of their newer libs are fantastic but the ‘Intimate Series’ was definitely a fail. So to judge their other libs on how the ‘Intimate Series’ turned out....you’d be missing out on a lot of good stuff.


You see that's what made me curious again after 2 years of a strictly non-8Dio diet. I wondered if maybe, just maybe, their newer stuff was more polished. I bought Intimate Studio Strings and after playing that I suddenly didn't want to touch the solo string libraries. Maybe I started up again with the wrong library...


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> A fail? Really? The winds and the brass as well? I love those and the strings have their use cases too for me. Funny...


Yeah.... they are the black sheep and don’t play nice in the sandbox with other libs. I honestly find it easier to put the Claire woods in a mix over the intimate series and that is saying something.

Also....intimate brass??? Other than small venue jazz....which I don’t do....what use is there for it?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Also....intimate brass??? Other than small venue jazz....which I don’t do....what use is there for it?


So it’s a fail because it doesn’t fit YOUR use cases? Right....


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So it’s a fail because it doesn’t fit YOUR use cases? Right....


No it's a fail because it has no 808s bro.


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

Anyway, guys!
I want to deep solo quartet review!🤣


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So it’s a fail because it doesn’t fit YOUR use cases? Right....


The Brass? Yes....that is true. I will admit that, but the fact remains that it is very limited and doesn't mix well. You can't just take a solo instrument out of it and put in into an orchestra mix. It wasn't recorded in a way for that purpose. 

The brass is probably the least useful IMO.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

RMH said:


> Anyway, guys!
> I want to deep solo quartet review!🤣


Why not just buy the violin and if you like it, get the rest.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> No it's a fail because it has no 808s bro.


I accept this. It IS a fail


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 26, 2021)

That's why it's 8dio, not 808dio.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 26, 2021)

I wish 8Dio would clean out their inventory. It's because they do have some really nice offerings and because those have to sit side-by-side with the ones that would need work it all gets judged too quickly.

8Dio could have a much better reputation if they weeded out their offerings and concentrate on the gems. It would also free up man power (support) and would benefit the ongoing improvement of the keepers (yes, I said ongoing, because that I think is key to have a best seller being a best seller over an extended time)


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> You see that's what made me curious again after 2 years of a strictly non-8Dio diet. I wondered if maybe, just maybe, their newer stuff was more polished. I bought Intimate Studio Strings and after playing that I suddenly didn't want to touch the solo string libraries. Maybe I started up again with the wrong library...


If I was to recommend one lib from 8Dio to show a person how good their stuff can be, it would the Century Brass Combo. There are days I reach for it before Cinematic Studio Brass. That's how good it is.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> The Brass? Yes....that is true. I will admit that, but the fact remains that it is very limited and doesn't mix well. You can't just take a solo instrument out of it and put in into an orchestra mix. It wasn't recorded in a way for that purpose.
> 
> The brass is probably the least useful IMO.


Could be. I tell you what. I’ll try and actually use it on a demo. If that demo sucks, I’ll retroactively agree with you.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> That's why it's 8dio, not 808dio.


BooooowwmmmmDio.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> That's why it's 8dio, not 808dio.


Hahaha. Someone had to do it. You and Cory won the internet today


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> If I was to recommend one lib from 8Dio to show a person how good their stuff can be, it would the Century Brass Combo. There are days I reach for it before Cinematic Studio Brass. That's how good it is.


I basically like Century Brass the best, of all my brass. Which is a lot.

..
..
..

OMG. I AM a fanboy hahaha


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> I wish 8Dio would clean out their inventory. It's because they do have some really nice offerings and because those have to sit side-by-side with the ones that would need work it all gets judged too quickly.
> 
> 8Dio could have a much better reputation if they weeded out their offerings and concentrate on the gems. It would also free up man power (support) and would benefit the ongoing improvement of the keepers (yes, I said ongoing, because that I think is key to have a best seller being a best seller over an extended time)


That's the inherent problem with how 8Dio's catalog progresses over time. They have a habit of hiring different scripters, engineers etc every year and they want to re-invent their own wheel every year, so there's a lot of sideline libraries, forgotten projects, updated and reduced-price stuff... They're definitely a touch and go developer because they don't have a long term team who have honed their own identity or sound over years, like Soniccouture or Project SAM for example.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

I hope not to add to any perceived bashing, but I was a supporter from all the way back in the ToneHammer days. Requiem.. Epic Dohl..Epic Guitar Vol. 1... I forget what else. Troels and I were even friends on Facebook for years and talked there. Then I posted something political that he disagreed with, and started calling me all sorts of names and he blocked me. I don't really care - but is that how you want to treat your customers -- even if you disagree with them politically? My money is still green. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I basically like Century Brass the best, of all my brass. Which is a lot.
> 
> ..
> ..
> ...


OT fans would disagree and say that Berlin Brass is objectively the best brass library ever made, while Spitfire fans would disagree and say that Symphonic Brass is objectively the best brass library ever made...
... And on... and on...


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I hope not to add to any perceived bashing, but I was a supporter from all the way back in the ToneHammer days. Requiem.. Epic Dohl..Epic Guitar Vol. 1... I forget what else. Troels and I were even friends on Facebook for years and talked there. Then I posted something political that he disagreed with, and started calling me all sorts of names and he blocked me. I don't really care - but is that how you want to treat your customers -- even if you disagree with them politically? My money is still green. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Those Tonehammer days tho.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> OT fans would disagree and say that Berlin Brass is objectively the best brass library ever made, while Spitfire fans would disagree and say that Symphonic Brass is objectively the best brass library ever made...
> ... And on... and on...


Of course. I never have and never will claim objectivity, let alone that my hobbyist opinion has any value whatsoever. I just like to talk a lot.


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> If I was to recommend one lib from 8Dio to show a person how good their stuff can be, it would the Century Brass Combo. There are days I reach for it before Cinematic Studio Brass. That's how good it is.


Yes, century brass is good stuff with csb. I really like them!


Cory Pelizzari said:


> Why not just buy the violin and if you like it, get the rest.


Good advice! But...I'm waiting for a review because I have some hesitation.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

RMH said:


> Good advice! But...I'm waiting for a review because I have some hesitation.


Same here to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2021)

From listening to the demos, the instruments seem to be on the bright side, which I'm ok with, because I already own the Emotional Series which can be really warm, it might add something nice to what I already have.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 26, 2021)

From the walkthroughs I've seen/heard, I like the wide array of articulations and arcs available, but the legato seems phasey to my ears, and I dislike how the portamento was performed (though that's a common issue with most libraries that aren't the Joshua Bell). The out-of-the-box tone seems a bit harsh, but I imagine that it'd just take a bit of EQ to blend better with other instruments.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> From listening to the reviews, the instruments seem to be on the bright side, which I'm ok with, because I already own the Emotional Series which can be really warm, it might add something nice to what I already have.


Also don't forget VirHarmonic's solo violin and cello. They're right up there, although it's taking them forever to get to the viola and bass.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Also don't forget VirHarmonic's solo violin and cello. They're right up there, although it's taking them forever to get to the viola and bass.


Violin buddy of mine says that VirHarmonics is probably still the closest to a real player that "knows how to play, but isn't showing off". Thought that was an excellent description of the performances in that library.


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Also don't forget VirHarmonic's solo violin and cello. They're right up there, although it's taking them forever to get to the viola and bass.


Lol. I just went down that road with Harmonic Subtones (Best Service) and the Emotional Viola. It was released 18 months later than the original release date. 
I'm at a point now where I don't buy stuff unless the whole series is out. The wait for CSW too was also torture.

I'm honestly not sure if I've ever seen another industry of any product type with the painful delays that take place in the VI world.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> "knows how to play, but isn't showing off".


A very rare sweet spot that I crave in any sample library. I prefer the "tastefully reserved" playing rather than the "weaponized autism" style.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> That's the inherent problem with how 8Dio's catalog progresses over time. They have a habit of hiring different scripters, engineers etc every year and they want to re-invent their own wheel every year, so there's a lot of sideline libraries, forgotten projects, updated and reduced-price stuff... They're definitely a touch and go developer because they don't have a long term team who have honed their own identity or sound over years, like Soniccouture or Project SAM for example.


Agreed, though I have to say, their latest engine/GUI has been around nor for a bit and I feel it shows some promise for a possibly new-found consistency. It works well, the workflow with it is good and if they continue a as they did with the "New Century" series I'd say they are on a good path.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I'm honestly not sure if I've ever seen another industry of any product type with the painful delays that take place in the VI world.


Two words - video games.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I'm honestly not sure if I've ever seen another industry of any product type with the painful delays that take place in the VI world.


007 - No Time To Die would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Two words - video games.


That's debatable.....but I find that most videogames that get delayed never actually come out.
Unless of course you are talking about Final Fantasy 7 remake. That series won't be finished until 2030 and I am not exaggerating.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Some games are released too soon still, even after long delays *ahem* Cyberpunk 2077 *ahem*


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> That's debatable.....but I find that most videogames that get delayed never actually come out.
> Unless of course you are talking about Final Fantasy 7 remake. That series won't be finished until 2030 and I am not exaggerating.


Fallout 76. Anthem. Mass Effect Andromeda. Cyberpunk. No Man's Sky.

... And these are products that are paid for before you wait for the updates and promised content...


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Some games are released too soon still, even after long delays *ahem* Cyberpunk 2077 *ahem*


Cyberpunk made Skyrim look like a highly polished, well oiled machine.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Fallout 76. Anthem. Mass Effect Andromeda. Cyberpunk. No Man's Sky.
> 
> ... And these are products that are paid for before you wait for the updates and promised content...


... few of the WoW expacs..


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 26, 2021)

Ah....ok...you guys are more into American games. I'm a JRPGamer, so for me....it's usually the porting over that either takes forever or just simply causes the game to never get ported from Japan to West at all resulting in the game just never happening in English.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Ah....ok...you guys are more into American games. I'm a JRPGamer, so for me....it's usually the porting over that either takes for ever or causes the game to never get ported from Japan to West resulting in the game just never happening in English.


My favourite games are all Japanese. For example Bloodborne, Death Stranding, Zero Escape Series, Etrian Odyssey, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Bravely Default, Dragon Quest, Legend of Zelda... (insert 30 page document here).


----------



## AndyP (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't care what you all like or don't like! I do not play video games. 

So I don't think the Intimate Studio Strings are bad for some things. Only the interface is not my taste. 
I also have the Solo Violin from the new series, but only that. It does sound a bit harsh, but still good.

Maybe you are just using the wrong game controller for your VIs (Wii)!


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Maybe you are just using the wrong game controller for your VIs (Wii)!


I seem to remember a Wii controller to MIDI CC plugin, or app.... Just sayin'


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I seem to remember a Wii controller to MIDI CC plugin, or app.... Just sayin'


A real man plays his libraries with a Philips CD-I controller.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> A real man plays his libraries with a Philips CD-I controller.


"Well, excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me, princess."

Yo, this guy's got some deep cuts.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> My favourite games are all Japanese. For example Bloodborne, Death Stranding, Zero Escape Series, Etrian Odyssey, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Bravely Default, Dragon Quest, Legend of Zelda... (insert 30 page document here).


Mine too. Most are Kojima’s.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 26, 2021)

Honestly in love with the grittier, woody tone of the Studio Quartet Series from what I've heard so far. Haven't heard enough of the legato exposed since the walkthroughs didn't spend much time it, but given how great the sustains sound (especially with those arcs) I'm pretty excited to pick it up soon and I can see them being my go-to libraries for sustains


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> A real man plays his libraries with a Philips CD-I controller.


Loved how that Dutch company (also inventors of the arguably slightly more successful cassette tape and CD) managed to license Mario and Zelda for that gorgeous platform


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Now I’m off to play some music on my DCC player


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Loved how that Dutch company (also inventors of the arguably slightly more successful cassette tape and CD) managed to license Mario and Zelda for that gorgeous platform


Ehh... I think that's partly why Nintendo is so closed these days with license deals of their first party IP. =(


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Ehh... I think that's partly why Nintendo is so closed these days with license deals of their first party IP. =(


Genesis denesis what Nintendenesis.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Ehh... I think that's partly why Nintendo is so closed these days with license deals of their first party IP. =(


But I mean... why. Those games were SO GOOD!






^ actual in-game screen


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Genesis denesis what Nintendenesis.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

8dio what Spitfire dion’t


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> But I mean... why. Those games were SO GOOD!


That is your opinyot, based on your brainyot. But remember. You are mad, you are sad. Your brain, run by goblin.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> 8dio what Spitfire dion’t


For brass? Name ONE Spitfire library that can hold Century’s beer *)

*) T&Cs apply. Australians are exempt from the competition. Also, Albion Iceni brass is not really a Spitfire library because we say so.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> That is your opinyot, based on your brainyot. But remember. You are mad, you are sad. Your brain, run by goblin.


I guess this is some variant of the well known Dutch saying: wat je zegt, ben je zelf / met je kont door de helft

Reliable translation:


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I guess this is some variant of the well known Dutch saying: wat je zegt, ben je zelf / met je kont door de helft


No, it's an extremely deep cut that only people who understand the terms "yot" and "yam" would know. It is indirectly related to the horrible Zelda games though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> No, it's an extremely deep cut that only people who understand the terms "yot" and "yam" would know. It is indirectly related to the horrible Zelda games though.


Way too deep for me, it went way over my head haha. Btw, future thread visitor: cool thread huh?


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Look, this whole “8dio demos are always way dressed” has become a bit of a meme as well.


I guess I started that in this thread, so it's probably more than deserved that I at least partially withdraw my former statement about these demos being too dressed. After taking a bit more time to listen to the rest of the demos, most of them didn't feel so after all. I guess I initially managed to pick the ones that are bit on the dressy side (and there might be an inkling of truth behind the meme...), so I jumped to a bit too hasty conclusion. Some of the cello demos sounded actually quite nice.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Way too deep for me, it went way over my head haha. Btw, future thread visitor: cool thread huh?


Yeah, we're wayyyy off topic. LOL


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> I guess I started that in this thread, so it's probably more than deserved that I at least partially withdraw my former statement about these demos being too dressed. After taking a bit more time to listen to the rest of the demos, most of them didn't feel so after all. I guess I initially managed to pick the ones that are bit on the dressy side (and there might be an inkling of truth behind the meme...), so I jumped to a bit too hasty conclusion. Some of the cello demos sounded actually quite nice.


Appreciate you doing this! ❤️


----------



## José Herring (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> ... but is that how you want to treat your customers -- even if you disagree with them politically? My money is still green. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Yeah, but is color preference blue or red? Just curious.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Yeah, but is color preference blue or red? Just curious.


Yellow.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Yellow.


I preferred Gold and Silver to be honest.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I preferred Gold and Silver to be honest.


Now we’re discussing Pokémon again? Jeez


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm talking about political parties - mine would probably be yellow, Libertarian, if I had to choose, but I think they're wrong on a lot anyway.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I'm talking about political parties - mine would probably be yellow, Libertarian, if I had to choose, but I think they're wrong on a lot anyway.


Technically I would be considered a Utilitarian, but sides beg extremities in one form or another and extremities aren't conducive to balance, at least in terms of one party alone.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Technically I would be considered a Utilitarian, but sides beg extremities in one form or another and extremities aren't conducive to balance, at least in terms of one party alone.


Know what's coolest? We can agree, or disagree, and not block/ignore/ban eachother. Isn't life great?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 26, 2021)

Hmm, what was this thread about?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

José Herring said:


> blue or red?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Hmm, what was this thread about?


Emphasis on was.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>


I had two accounts with 8Dio and got V8P with both of them. Yippee me. The instruments in there are... well... mostly toys for bored musicians.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Know what's coolest? We can agree, or disagree, and not block/ignore/ban eachother. Isn't life great?


Oooohh it's magic! You knooow! Never believe it's not so.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

zero replies

let’s Troel this thread!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jan 26, 2021)

Since a Spitfire comparison was mentioned a few posts ago:

I typically use 8Dio libraries (Adagio/Agitato, Century, Claire, Fire Sax, etc) as a supplement to my Spitfire libraries (Chamber Strings, Symphonic Orchestra, Chamber Evos, etc). Their strengths and weaknesses tend to complement each other well in my experience, with the 8Dio libraries usually taking on more lyrical or exposed focus roles.

Definitely a developer where you want to make sure to do a lot of research on your own before buying, to understand what you're getting and whether its strengths match up with what you're looking for. There are a lot of products and I can only vouch for my own personal uses of a handful of them. But I think that's good advice to follow with any sample libraries, really.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> zero replies
> 
> let’s Troel this thread!


wow this thread went all over the place, pretty like most of the conversations I have since lockdown. Good fun thought. Still interested in getting these from 8dio. Will have to give it more thought.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Markrs said:


> wow this thread went all over the place, pretty like most of the conversations I have since lockdown. Good fun thought. Still interested in getting these from 8dio. Will have to give it more thought.


FWIW, I’m still waiting for them to release the bass and to use the bundler to get them all for $280.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> zero replies
> 
> let’s Troel this thread!


Why am I the first? :(


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Since a Spitfire comparison was mentioned a few posts ago:
> 
> I typically use 8Dio libraries (Adagio/Agitato, Century, Claire, Fire Sax, etc) as a supplement to my Spitfire libraries (Chamber Strings, Symphonic Orchestra, Chamber Evos, etc). Their strengths and weaknesses tend to complement each other well in my experience, with the 8Dio libraries usually taking on more lyrical or exposed focus roles.
> 
> Definitely a developer where you want to make sure to do a lot of research on your own before buying, to understand what you're getting and whether its strengths match up with what you're looking for. There are a lot of products and I can only vouch for my own personal uses of a handful of them. But I think that's good advice to follow with any sample libraries, really.


Very sensible advice for sure. And yes, a cool review by people like (but not him) Cory would be welcome too.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 26, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Since a Spitfire comparison was mentioned a few posts ago:
> 
> I typically use 8Dio libraries (Adagio/Agitato, Century, Claire, Fire Sax, etc) as a supplement to my Spitfire libraries (Chamber Strings, Symphonic Orchestra, Chamber Evos, etc). Their strengths and weaknesses tend to complement each other well in my experience, with the 8Dio libraries usually taking on more lyrical or exposed focus roles.
> 
> Definitely a developer where you want to make sure to do a lot of research on your own before buying, to understand what you're getting and whether its strengths match up with what you're looking for. There are a lot of products and I can only vouch for my own personal uses of a handful of them. But I think that's good advice to follow with any sample libraries, really.


This is close to my take as well. I think of SF as mostly a great sound but fairly static and 8dio somewhat the inverse. Ofc it depends of your tastes and what your sonic intentions are but if you can get them to sit together it covers a lot of ground for sampled strings. I hv ISS and it has its place. Thinking about getting the solo strings soon too.

edit-What im liking about some of the 8dio solo strings demos isn't necessarily the ability to play solo, exposed lines (although maybe that's poss) but how it sounds playing chords across multiple "players", ie violin or cello chords..


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 26, 2021)

Also, as far as demos/walkthroughs being not enough to make a purchase judgement on...recently I snaked the audio from some walkthroughs and chopped out any talking. If you really just focus on the sound and what the samples can probably achieve it might be easier to gauge...ymmv ofc


----------



## José Herring (Jan 26, 2021)

All joking aside though I think it's too easy to judge a library based on the behavior of the individual(s) involved. 

I have been no Troels fanboy over the years but in truth he's been nothing but kind to me personally. But, judging on how harsh he can get with others I decided to ban any purchase of any of the products. That was my mistake. 

It's easy to look at the faults of any product and judge it but looking at what the product can do takes a bit of time with the product. 

My first real 8dio purchase was Century Brass Ensembles and at first I was a bit angered by the purchase. But, then I realized that it was that I couldn't quite wrap my head around why it was recorded the way it was or programmed the way it was and I was also a bit miffed that I had to setup my own keyswitch scheme making it a chore especially considering the size of the library to set up expression maps. But, once I buckled down and figured out some stuff Century Brass really ranks among the tops. I started the to do a mock up of Star Wars main theme. So friggin' hard that it took me all day to get 2 bars right, so honestly dropped that because I don't have the time, but in what I did do of the opening 2 bars, of all the brass libraries I have Century Trumpets was the only one that was bright enough on the high C to match the recording. All the EQ I had done to "tame the highs" I had to undo and let it rip in all its natural glory.

In the end, I think each library was made with a specific vision in mind. Seems as though the Intimate Strings was made with that exactly in mind. Sounds up close and personal and raw and gritty. I don't own it but I like what I've heard so far. It reminds me of what I use to hear playing chamber music in New York City rather than the squeaky clean anesthetized film sound.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> FWIW, I’m still waiting for them to release the bass and to use the bundler to get them all for $280.


There will be a bundle when the bass comes out, I assume. So you'll be even cheaper then (with bundler use).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

widescreen said:


> There will be a bundle when the bass comes out, I assume. So you'll be even cheaper then (with bundler use).


Depends. The 30% off kicks in at the >$400 level. Below that there’s a mere 20% discount. So do the math. Also, they’ve said that given the relatively low price of $99 there won’t be a bundle...


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Depends. The 30% off kicks in at the >$400 level. Below that there’s a mere 20% discount. So do the math. Also, they’ve said that given the relatively low price of $99 there won’t be a bundle...


4 libraries at $99 each will come under $400 so no 30%.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> 4 libraries at $99 each will come under $400 so no 30%.


Duh  

Plot twist: I also REALLY dig the Century Brass Try Pack for use on my 512 Mb RAM netbook. It’s $8. So I guess I’m in luck. Should’ve mentioned that, appy polly logies.


----------



## RMH (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Depends. The 30% off kicks in at the >$400 level. Below that there’s a mere 20% discount. So do the math. Also, they’ve said that given the relatively low price of $99 there won’t be a bundle...


You can get a 100 dollar discount with the voucher you're offering now at 3 prices, but I think it's bigger that.

He gave me the same answer. There might not be a bundle.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Duh
> 
> Plot twist: I also REALLY dig the Century Brass Try Pack for use on my 512 Mb RAM netbook. It’s $8. So I guess I’m in luck. Should’ve mentioned that, appy polly logies.


Reminds me of when I have to chuck in an extra bottle of coke no sugar to get the minimum total required for delivery.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Reminds me of when I have to chuck in an extra bottle of coke no sugar to get the minimum total required for delivery.


Ordering online is a bitch without a completely reverse-engineered pricing model per vendor. Being the optimizer-OCD talent I truly am, I never order before having consulted at least half a dozen spreadsheets.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Reminds me of when I have to chuck in an extra bottle of coke no sugar to get the minimum total required for delivery.


Also, no matter what you order, you always end up 2 cents short of hitting that threshold, aren’t you?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Also, no matter what you order, you always end up 2 cents short of hitting that threshold, aren’t you?


I'm certain the companies price their products in a way that requires you to go an extra $10 over to get delivery. It makes sense from a capit-- I mean business viewpoint.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> I'm certain the companies price their products in a way that requires you to go an extra $10 over to get delivery. It makes sense from a capit-- I mean business viewpoint.


It makes total sense. The CFO then skims off all of those extras off the top of every order to pay off either Ireland or The Netherlands in order to be totally exempt from any income taxes, and goes on with his daily routine of optimizing pricing spreadsheets.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It makes total sense. The CFO then skims off all of those extras off the top of every order to pay off either Ireland or The Netherlands in order to be totally exempt from any income taxes, and goes on with his daily routine of optimizing pricing spreadsheets.


And then... There's the eBay seller who charges $150 for postage and shipping on a $50 item... And I suffer a mild stroke from critical sodium levels.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 26, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> And then... There's the eBay seller who charges $150 for postage and shipping on a $50 item... And I suffer a mild stroke from critical sodium levels.


I remember I once wanted to have a particular large poster print of First Blood (the first Rambo) and I only found a seller in Australia (I'm in Europe). So shipping was probably the most expensive part.
On the other hand, the poster is framed and has been hanging at it's current place for nearly 10 years now and I am quite happy every time I see it - so, definitely worth it.


----------



## widescreen (Jan 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Duh
> 
> Plot twist: I also REALLY dig the Century Brass Try Pack for use on my 512 Mb RAM netbook. It’s $8. So I guess I’m in luck. Should’ve mentioned that, appy polly logies.


Don't be hesitated. He wants to find the hair in the soup (as we say here in Germany).


----------



## widescreen (Jan 26, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I remember I once wanted to have a particular large poster print of First Blood (the first Rambo) and I only found a seller in Australia (I'm in Europe). So shipping was probably the most expensive part.
> On the other hand, the poster is framed and has been hanging at it's current place for nearly 10 years now and I am quite happy every time I see it - so, definitely worth it.


Wow, can you imagine, I had to buy a used Roku SoundBridge M2000 (the most beautiful piece of art to play music). I wanted a second one when I realized that they are gonna be retired (many years ago). But who has one, never sells it.
I only found one seller worldwide. He sat in Australia (me also in Europe). I had to pay customs in addition to the hell of freight charges. Had to tweak the power supply. But I am pleased till today, it runs every day like my first new one, now for over 7 years (the first one for over 15!). I cannot imagine what will happen to my mental health when one of them gets broken... 

(I still have some M1000s in the cellar to hold a minimal level )

There you are at an advantage. A poster cannot get defective like electronics.


----------



## Jorf88 (Jan 26, 2021)

I had been interested in this series because I have been looking for a solo violin and a solo cello. Especially with the $100 coupon, I was really tempted... until I listened to all of the samples I could find.

Both the cello and violin sound _heavily _processed, even in their demos (supposedly naked), to me (cellist of 25 years).

The mid-range notes have an awkwardly soft tonality like almost gut-string soft in timbre. The low strings are way brighter/louder than most instruments would ever be able to produce. The only explanations I can come up with is that samples were too heavily processed, they had a really strange recording location, or they chose a really strange instrument to sample so deeply (or a combo of the above). 

Is it great to have a "unique" sounding instrument? Sure. But, the sound of deep solo cello, to me, is a miss. I feel like it sounds really awkward when cutting through a mix.

I haven't been in this hobby for that long, so I don't know enough of what to point you towards _instead _of these instruments, but I don't think they're a great purchase.

Also, this thread was really entertaining to read through. We having a bit of cabin fever, folks?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 26, 2021)

Everratic said:


> I have a lot of respect for your opinions on sample libraries thanks to your videos, but I think you may have judged this library too quickly. I think of it as an experiment library rather than a polished library. Some things work great and some things clearly do not. I think it's worth playing around with to find its best use cases.


I agree with this. I got ISS cheap, in one of the 8Dio specials, and I’ve found them quite useable in their particular domain. That said I wouldn’t spend anything close to full price for them.


----------



## Frederick (Jan 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> FWIW, I’m still waiting for them to release the bass and to use the bundler to get them all for $280.


Hm. Why don't you buy two of them now, before the $100 off coupon ends in a couple of days? You could buy the other two when the bass arrives and use the 20% off coupon then. It'll save you about $20 and you can have two of them right now. Just wondering...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 27, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Hm. Why don't you buy two of them now, before the $100 off coupon ends in a couple of days? You could buy the other two when the bass arrives and use the 20% off coupon then. It'll save you about $20 and you can have two of them right now. Just wondering...


I might. Also: I am not in a hurry because I have way too many string libraries AND I am fortunate in that I am currently alpha-testing a cool new violin library  ... less is more? Valid observation regardless, thanks!


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm working on a project and wrote this piece for it, featuring the Deep Solo Violin. Thought it might interest someone if you're pondering about getting the library. It's definitely not your bread-and-butter solo violin library, but I find it suits these kinds of slow, emotional pieces. I find it a bit hard to write and play faster passages with it, but my mediocre ability to play the keyboard might be a part of the problem.


----------



## RMH (Jan 27, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> I'm working on a project and wrote this piece for it, featuring the Deep Solo Violin. Thought it might interest someone if you're pondering about getting the library. It's definitely not your bread-and-butter solo violin library, but I find it suits these kinds of slow, emotional pieces. I find it a bit hard to write and play faster passages with it, but my mediocre ability to play the keyboard might be a part of the problem.



Thank you.
I found out when I listened to your song and 8dio's demo, it was an instrument with a very unique sound. It is very different from csss.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 28, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> I'm working on a project and wrote this piece for it, featuring the Deep Solo Violin. Thought it might interest someone if you're pondering about getting the library. It's definitely not your bread-and-butter solo violin library, but I find it suits these kinds of slow, emotional pieces. I find it a bit hard to write and play faster passages with it, but my mediocre ability to play the keyboard might be a part of the problem.



Great track! My purchase is becoming more and more solidified and only one day left too!
Slightly off topic but your Elysium, in the Blue Sky cover is breathtaking as well I was constantly impressed how close it sounded to the original especially when the choir came in.


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 28, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Great track! My purchase is becoming more and more solidified and only one day left too!
> Slightly off topic but your Elysium, in the Blue Sky cover is breathtaking as well I was constantly impressed how close it sounded to the original especially when the choir came in.


Thanks! Yeah, the XC2 cover turned out surprisingly well, considering the original piece has a live orchestra and choir. It was also a fun and educating project, I hadn't transcribed a full piece before.


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 28, 2021)

Oh well I went and bought the cello and viola as well. Look forward to spamming the forums with even more sappy pieces.


----------



## Tremendouz (Jan 28, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> Oh well I went and bought the cello and viola as well. Look forward to spamming the forums with even more sappy pieces.



Please do! If you don't mind, some exposed legato cello work would be nice to hear.

I'm definitely waiting for sales before buying yet another cello though haha


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> Oh well I went and bought the cello and viola as well. Look forward to spamming the forums with even more sappy pieces.


Spam away, I am in awe of what you create ❤️


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 28, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I remember I once wanted to have a particular large poster print of First Blood (the first Rambo) and I only found a seller in Australia (I'm in Europe). So shipping was probably the most expensive part.
> On the other hand, the poster is framed and has been hanging at it's current place for nearly 10 years now and I am quite happy every time I see it - so, definitely worth it.



I once wanted to get a replacement for my girlfriend's StarTrek TNG mousepad, and the only one I could find was in the US and not shipping to Germany. So I had it sent to a friend in Canada who brought it with him when he visited Germany again. My girlfriend hasn't taken it out of the shrink wrap yet because she now could risk to wash the old one and it turns out it's actually washable x]. ~5 years later and the new one is still shrink wrapped, but I guess it doesn't hurt to have a spare one.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I once wanted to get a replacement for my girlfriend's StarTrek TNG mousepad, and the only one I could find was in the US and not shipping to Germany. So I had it sent to a friend in Canada who brought it with him when he visited Germany again. My girlfriend hasn't taken it out of the shrink wrap yet because she now could risk to wash the old one and it turns out it's actually washable x]. ~5 years later and the new one is still shrink wrapped, but I guess it doesn't hurt to have a spare one.


Look at this great story though... priceless innit?


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Spam away, I am in awe of what you create ❤️


Oh wow, thanks! I'm very humbled. Nice to hear someone enjoying these little tinkerings I like to do


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> Oh wow, thanks! I'm very humbled. Nice to hear someone enjoying these little tinkerings I like to do


Well... totally heart-felt so thank YOU


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 28, 2021)

Ok, first tests done with the cello and viola. I'm attaching a quick and dirty sketch that I made with both instruments over a simple piano backing. There's a reverb slapped on top but I tried to keep it in check, but these really need that reverb to breathe. But that's the same with every other solo string library in my opinion, or anything really.

Based on my first impressions, I really liked the cello. It's as expressive as the violin and plays out quite nice. The legato transition is slow and I struggle with faster passages as well, but the legato runs help a little but not with everything. Keep this in mind if you consider the library. But I'll definitely get a lot of mileage out of this in my slower pieces.

Viola on the other hand was a bit of a disappointment. It feels a bit...bland(?) compared to the other two, which are more expressive and full of character. And I find the legato a bit lacking, it's almost as the slurs act like detaché, there's an audible gap between the slurred notes. The kinda ducking effect, in lack of a better term. I hope I'll find a better angle to approach the instrument when I get to know it better.

Bear in mind that these were my first impressions, I don't know the libraries through and through and I've just tried the legato patches, so there's 87 other articulations that I haven't tried. But as there's the sale going on and there's not much talk around these instruments, I thought that these impressions might be valuable for someone wondering about getting them.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 28, 2021)

gtrwll said:


> Based on my first impressions, I really liked the cello. It's as expressive as the violin and plays out quite nice. The legato transition is slow and I struggle with faster passages as well, but the legato runs help a little but not with everything. Keep this in mind if you consider the library. But I'll definitely get a lot of mileage out of this in my slower pieces.
> 
> Viola on the other hand was a bit of a disappointment. It feels a bit...bland(?) compared to the other two, which are more expressive and full of character. And I find the legato a bit lacking, it's almost as the slurs act like detaché, there's an audible gap between the slurred notes. The kinda ducking effect, in lack of a better term. I hope I'll find a better angle to approach the instrument when I get to know it better.
> 
> Bear in mind that these were my first impressions, I don't know the libraries through and through and I've just tried the legato patches, so there's 87 other articulations that I haven't tried. But as there's the sale going on and there's not much talk around these instruments, I thought that these impressions might be valuable for someone wondering about getting them.


Thank you for this! I've still been trying to decide if I wanted the violin or viola and this helped.
Also noticed the walkthrough video of the viola doesn't really showcase the arcs very much when completely exposed, but groups them with the rest of the quartet so I had much less to go off of.

So violin and cello it is 😋


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 28, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Thank you for this! I've still been trying to decide if I wanted the violin or viola and this helped.
> Also noticed the walkthrough video of the viola doesn't really showcase the arcs very much when completely exposed, but groups them with the rest of the quartet so I had much less to go off of.
> 
> So violin and cello it is 😋


Glad to be of help!


----------



## Pier (Jan 28, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Wouldn't be too sure about Troels not having the outboard effects on. The libraries often sound different hearing them in his videos as opposed to playing the library. He loves his reverb and going by the Intimate Studio Strings video it sounds like there was some high roll off at least, because when I played them dry they sounded like sandpaper.


I recently bought the cello and violin deep solo libraries and I agree. His videos sounded much nicer than using the products which have a harsh sound.

Maybe it's not about using outboard effects or mastering, but that he knows exactly where the sweet spots of the the product are and is only showcasing that.


----------



## Pier (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Depends. The 30% off kicks in at the >$400 level. Below that there’s a mere 20% discount. So do the math. Also, they’ve said that given the relatively low price of $99 there won’t be a bundle...


I think they will sell the quartet for $300-350.

At $400 you can get the Stradivari by NI or the Spitfire Solo Strings. Sure, these do have a different sound but from the demos seem like much better products overall.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Pier said:


> Sure, these do have a different sound but from the demos seem like much better products overall.


Highly subjective. In threads similar to this one, people who have actually purchased the quartet do not seem to be very satisfied, complaining about a harsh metallic overall tone (apparently due to phase alignment). I haven’t played / heard either, for the record. I am an Xsample XCSS user


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Pier said:


> I think they will sell the quartet for $300-350.


With 8dio the best advice is always: wait for the sales  - there’s always one just around the corner


----------



## Peter Satera (Jan 28, 2021)

Just read this thread. Don't worry, as a Demo writer /beta Tester for 8Dio I'm nearly finished writing my public apology.

...
...
...and my own obituary.


----------



## Pier (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Highly subjective. In threads similar to this one, people who have actually purchased the quartet do not seem to be very satisfied, complaining about a harsh metallic overall tone (apparently due to phase alignment).


You mean the NI quartet?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Pier said:


> You mean the NI quartet?


Yes, the one you were talking about






Cremona Quartet demo


I wasn't sure where to put this, but since much of the point of posting was to address the dearth of information and audio of E-Instruments' Cremona Quartet, I guess Sample Talk is as good a place as any. It's a little surprising that even though it's been around for a while now, it's hard to...




vi-control.net


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am an Xsample XCSS user


Okay, tell me about these Xsample products, because they're not exactly cheap, they have emulated round robins and from what I see, no real legato. So I've been wondering for a while if I'll be wasting my money getting these for a video when I have so many other great libraries.


----------



## Pier (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, the one you were talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. What a shame, it sounded promising.


----------



## Pier (Jan 28, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Okay, tell me about these Xsample products, because they're not exactly cheap, they have emulated round robins and from what I see, no real legato. So I've been wondering for a while if I'll be wasting my money getting these for a video when I have so many other great libraries.


I wanna know too.

I just saw some demos on Youtube and woah.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Okay, tell me about these Xsample products, because they're not exactly cheap, they have emulated round robins and from what I see, no real legato. So I've been wondering for a while if I'll be wasting my money getting these for a video when I have so many other great libraries.


I will. Love Hans Josef’s stuff. But I doubt it’s for you. And suppose you waste your money AND a developer I revere gets a bad rep. Avoid at all cost


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Pier said:


> I wanna know too.
> 
> I just saw some demos on Youtube and woah.


Do a search. Also, I plan to do a couple of videos. Maybe in the march timeframe. I have ALL Xsample libs now, except for the vocal ones.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> because they're not exactly cheap, they have emulated round robins and from what I see, no real legato


Not cheap? Erm... not extremely expense either

Emulated RR, scripted legato: Absolutely. And I don’t care at all, where you’d loathe it. I care about the results I’m getting, that I happen to like - soundwise. And in that department, imho, Xsample shines. 

Woodwinds, same. I have Chris Hein, I have Infinite Woodwinds, 8dio Claire, Embertone stuff. I prefer Xsample. By far. Personal taste thing.

But hey... I also like 8dio samples. Says it all hahaha


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I care about the results I’m getting


You tryin'a say somethin' fool? Huh? Step up, bro, come at me bro. Dude, I INVENTED results.


----------



## AMBi (Jan 28, 2021)

After my purchase I jokingly threw some items in the cart to see if the free 100 would work a 2nd time and

.... it actually does???? 

Would've guessed it would limit 1 per account and I’m not sure it will actually let me fully checkout but that Fire brass series is looking mighty tasty right now


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> You tryin'a say somethin' fool? Huh? Step up, bro, come at me bro. Dude, I INVENTED results.


Actually the intended meaning of this phrase was way more humble. And I won’t even go to a place where my “max results” are being compared to yours. I have some of your albums on Bandcamp and let’s just say I know which levels I can safely and realistically aspire to and which not.

Which is not to say that Xsample’s instruments are not for pro’s. 

So I am not picking a fight. You Aussies have genetically all descended from criminals anyway and are way more dangerous than us regular dutch people. I’d never stand a chance


----------



## Technostica (Jan 28, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I'm honestly not sure if I've ever seen another industry of any product type with the painful delays that take place in the VI world.


When it comes to software products, it’s hard to beat government departments when it comes to delays, cancellations, under delivering and over spending.
They are masters at it.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You Aussies have genetically all descended from criminals anyway


But I'm not Irish, I'm Scottish. If you want to talk about Irish people, talk to my girlfriend.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

I wouldn’t dare. I dig Scotland though... and Scottish bands too. The Blue Nile for instance. Because you love strings, here’s a cool Scottish AF track for you. With strings. Friends?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I wouldn’t dare. I dig Scotland though... and Scottish bands too. The Blue Nile for instance. Because you love strings, here’s a cool Scottish AF track for you. With strings. Friends?



Freeends. I just realised I was saying that I'm Scottish, yet my last name is Italian and my picture is of me eating pasta. Some things in life just don't make sense.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Freeends. I just realised I was saying that I'm Scottish, yet my last name is Italian and my picture is of me eating pasta. Some things in life just don't make sense.


Aren’t there Italians who identify as Scotts, yet like their pasta?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Aren’t there Italians who identify as Scots, yet like their pasta?


More like a Scott that loosely identifies as a human, who likes pasta.


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 29, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Okay, tell me about these Xsample products, because they're not exactly cheap, they have emulated round robins and from what I see, no real legato. So I've been wondering for a while if I'll be wasting my money getting these for a video when I have so many other great libraries.


The Xsample Libraries includes real round robins and additional emulated round robins and has semi automatic true legato ( acombination of samples and scripted legato). I will make this now more clear on the Xsample website and the PDF documents.

Sorry, that this is was so unclear.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

Hans Josef said:


> The Xsample Libraries includes real round robins and additional emulated round robins and has semi automatic true legato ( acombination of samples and scripted legato). I will make this now more clear on the Xsample website and the PDF documents.
> 
> Sorry, that this is was so unclear.


Guess that’s why it sounds so good haha


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

@Hans Josef I have all of your libraries (except for the vocal quartet, waiting for a Spring 21 sale haha). I usually don’t care for specs of sample libraries. Number of round robins, legato that is or isn’t emulated, a gazillion mic positions. All not very interesting to me, since for instance in my weird mind your Xsample Steinway B is one of the best sounding piano samples out there, even compared to libraries with ten times “the size” or “specs”. Since I’ve come to realize it works that way for me, I decided to only care for a) sound and tone and b) playability and musical usefulness. And for me Xsample delivers both of those in spades.

Anyhow, even I was assuming the round robins and legato were somehow “merely” emulated. Again, for me no big deal... I have never heard any machine gunning in any of your instruments anyway. But I bet this picture on your website has something to do with my / our perception:






So I think you’re right to make the actual specs a little more clear, making sure prospective customers who ARE interested in these specs can see them at a glance...

PS: any chance you could send an NFR copy of XCSS and Complete Woodwinds to mister @Cory Pelizzari?


----------



## FireGS (Jan 29, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> But I'm not Irish, I'm Scottish. If you want to talk about Irish people, talk to my girlfriend.


Erm, mi dispiace, ma il tuo nome è italiano, come il mio.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 29, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Erm, mi dispiace, ma il tuo nome è italiano, come il mio.


Sì, ma non sono italiano e non parlo né leggo affatto l'italiano.

Mar a thuirt mi, tha mi Albannach.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 29, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Sì, ma non sono italiano e non parlo né leggo affatto l'italiano.
> 
> Mar a thuirt mi, tha mi Albannach.


Dai caro :(


----------

